# Crysis 3 Alpha Key Vergabe



## bulldozer (31. Oktober 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce/app_433401813391421 

nVidia macht via Facebook momentan ein Give-away von Crysis 3 Keys für die Alpha Version.
Das Event läuft bereits seit 2 Stunden und endet heute Abend, man sollte also schnell zuschlagen; nur 5000 Keys sind verfügbar.

Der obige Link führt direkt zur App. Um den Key zu bekommen müsst Ihr einfach auf "Gefällt mir" und anschließend die Felder ausfüllen.
Unmittelbar danach sollte der Key auf eurem Bildschirm erscheinen. An dieser Stelle sei anzumerken, dass es sich hierbei um einen Key für die Origin-Plattform handelt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Tipp 
Hab mir schon nen Key gesichert


----------



## RRCRoady (31. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


>


Einfach cool diese Banane


----------



## Maurer (31. Oktober 2012)

Super Tipp!
Dankeschön, na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was die Alpha so zu zeigen hat.


----------



## prof2061 (31. Oktober 2012)

wow ich war auch mal schnell geng für sowas danke


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2012)

Seite überlastet, na toll^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Oktober 2012)

criss vaguhn schrieb:
			
		

> Seite überlastet, na toll^^



Musste früher oder später so kommen...


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2012)

Na egal, ich freu mich für euch und hoffe mal n paar nette Screens und Eindrücke hier im Forum zu lesen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Oktober 2012)

Wird gemacht


----------



## Legacyy (31. Oktober 2012)

Geiiiiillllllll 
Hab grad nen Key bekommen.. mal sehen, wie es sich so spielt^^


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (31. Oktober 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank für den Tip !! Hab auch mal mitgemacht und den erhaltenden Crysis 3 MP Alpha Code bei Origin aktiviert, lade gerad schonmal im voraus...sind insgesammt 2.515,02MB. 
Beginn der Alpha ist am Freitag, 02.11.2012 09:00Uhr und Ende der Crysis 3 MP Alpha ist am Samstag, 10.11.2012.


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir auch schon einen Key gesichert, bin schon am Preload 
Heißt das jetzt das man auch zocken kann ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Oktober 2012)

Ab Freitag kann gezockt werden


----------



## Fexzz (31. Oktober 2012)

Boah nice, geil. Danke Danke, hab auch 'nen Key bekommen!


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh schon die Server brennen


----------



## bulldozer (31. Oktober 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die Server brennen



So muss dat sein 



MaB-(GER)- schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für den Tip !! Hab auch mal mitgemacht und den erhaltenden Crysis 3 MP Alpha Code bei Origin aktiviert, lade gerad schonmal im voraus...sind insgesammt 2.515,02MB.
> Beginn der Alpha ist am Freitag, 02.11.2012 09:00Uhr und Ende der Crysis 3 MP Alpha ist am Samstag, 10.11.2012.


 
Hmm ich nehme mal an das MP steht für Multiplayer oder was meint ihr? Ich selber habs mir noch nicht geladen.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (31. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ich nehme mal an das MP steht für Multiplayer oder was meint ihr? Ich selber habs mir noch nicht geladen.[/QUOTE]


Ja, MP steht für MultiPlayer !


----------



## Tripleh84 (31. Oktober 2012)

toll hab auch en Key.. Zu Früh gefreut. Was will ich mit Multiplayer? Ist doch mist. fangen die mit dem Mist auch noch an, zeit für den Multiplayer vergeuden und dafür ein mist Singleplayer..


----------



## mmayr (31. Oktober 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:
			
		

> toll hab auch en Key.. Zu Früh gefreut. Was will ich mit Multiplayer? Ist doch mist. fangen die mit dem Mist auch noch an, zeit für den Multiplayer vergeuden und dafür ein mist Singleplayer..



Gib ihn mir!!!! Danke!


----------



## max00 (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die News - bin schon beim Herunterladen.

Multiplayer war bei Crysis zwar noch nie mein Schwerpunkt, aber zum Probieren solls allemal reichen!


----------



## mmayr (31. Oktober 2012)

So, hab auch einen ergattert!
Danke für die News!


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja, damals bei der Beta von Crysis 2 war es doch auch "nur" der Multiplayer, den man testen konnte für einige Tage und bei der BF3 Beta war es auch "nur" der Multiplayer....denke, hauptsache, man kann sich einen kleinen Eindruck verschaffen und wie die momentan verwendete Hardware damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## PunkPuster (31. Oktober 2012)

DANKE! 
Werds gleich mal runterladen. Bin mal gespannt wie die Alpha schon aussieht


----------



## Gast1668381003 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ach soooo...nur Multiplayer 

So oder so hätte ich einen Facebook-Account haben müssen, den ich mir auch wegen Crysis 3 eh nicht zugelegt hätte


----------



## PF81 (31. Oktober 2012)

Geile Sache, hab auch einen bekommen  

Merci für die News!


----------



## Asus4ever (31. Oktober 2012)

Super! DANKE 
Downloadet schon


----------



## totovo (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch noch nen Key bekommen!!!


----------



## alex2210 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie lang brauchtn des um den Key zuergattern ? *-* hab schon angemeldet 

EDIT: DA IST ER *-*


----------



## speedracer (31. Oktober 2012)

hey coole news danke und habe auch einen und der preload läuft schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg speedracer


----------



## Nostrex (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch einen.
key steht sofort unten sobald man das ausgefüllt hat 
MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Oktober 2012)

> Unfortunately we have run out of Alpha Trial keys. Thanks for your  interest and stay tuned to our Facebook page for future promotions.



Das ist das Einziege was ich zu sehen bekommen. 
Daher meinen frage wenn einer noch einen über hat ich würde denn sehr gern nehmen !


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier stand Mist, falscher Thread 

Aber um auf den Post über mir einzugehen:
Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand 2 Keys hat, dazu müsste man ja auch 2 FB-Accounts haben, oder?


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. Oktober 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> toll hab auch en Key.. Zu Früh gefreut. Was will ich mit Multiplayer? Ist doch mist. fangen die mit dem Mist auch noch an, zeit für den Multiplayer vergeuden und dafür ein mist Singleplayer..


 

der hit ist der MP 
den SP spielt mal 1 evtl 2 mal und das wars


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. Oktober 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> der hit ist der MP
> den SP spielt mal 1 evtl 2 mal und das wars


 

In Crysis? Fand ich jetzt nicht aber okay..


----------



## Nuallan (31. Oktober 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> der hit ist der MP
> den SP spielt mal 1 evtl 2 mal und das wars


 
Crysis hat nen MP?


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2012)

Crysis Wars war ein spaßiger MP. Der MP des zweiten Teil war ne Lachnummer. Für mich ist Crysis eindeutig ein SP Spiel, welches ich im Vergleich zu anderen SP Shootern öfters durch zocke.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier bitte keine Anfragen für Keys äußern, erst recht nicht gegen einen "Gegenwert". Angesichts des Inhalts (und den Vorgängern) dürfte es zudem eher etwas für Erwachsene sein, ergo gelten hier unsere Forenregeln bezüglich dem Zugänglichmachen von Spielen ab 18.


----------



## MG42 (31. Oktober 2012)

@ Pokerclock, deshalb muss man doch nicht gleich mit Terpentin anrücken.

Jetzt hab ich das Teil, aber dann als ichs starten wollte, verfügbar ab 2 Nov. Ich hoffe doch, dass das verändern der Systemzeit... NEIN, wär ja auch zu einfach gewesen.

Hab bei der Aktion versucht meine anderen EA Game Serials einzulösen, was bei Mirrors Edge und Shift problemlos geklappt hat, aber NfS U1+2 sowie Most Wanted und C&C Die ersten 10 Jahre wurden nicht erkannt, dachte so bekomme ich die bugbereinigte Downloadvariante für den Klassiker.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab jetzt auch noch einen bekommen. Die haben nochmal 7500 neue Keys verlost.


----------



## joraku (31. Oktober 2012)

Oha, anscheinend bin ich nicht der Einzige, der bereits mit dem Pre-Load angefangen hat. DIe Origin Server geben nur 1,6 MB/s her.  
Naja, das ist ja noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke für dem Tipp !
Habe auch noch einen bekommen !


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2012)

Warum hasse Ich Facebook nur.
Ich will auch ein Key.


----------



## feifelm1983 (31. Oktober 2012)

*Ich habe auch einen Key erhalten.*​


----------



## joraku (31. Oktober 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich will auch ein Key.



Es gibt noch andersweitig Keys, wie bei 4Players (nur zwischen 23:00 bis 6:00 Uhr), ESL & FilePlay.net.  Also musst du nur dein Glück versuchen.

Edit: Ab Freitagabend gibt es auf der deutschen FB-Seite von Crysis auch nochmal Keys.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...50903214.24470.124635307591275&type=1&theater


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andersweitig Keys, wie bei 4Players (nur zwischen 23:00 bis 6:00 Uhr), ESL & FilePlay.net.  Also musst du nur dein Glück versuchen.


 

Danke, dass werde Ich machen


----------



## PHENOMII (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir ich ein Key ergattert ...bin mal gespannt, wie's wird^^


----------



## Legacyy (31. Oktober 2012)

*Zur Info! Die Alpha steht unter einer NDA*


> _Can I post videos or talk about the game outside of the official closed Alpha message boards?_
> 
> The short answer is no. By participating in the Closed alpha you agree not to post and screenshots, videos or discuss the game outside the official Crysis 3 Closed Alpha forum.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Oktober 2012)

Thx für die News, gleich mal geholt


----------



## feifelm1983 (31. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> *Zur Info! Die Alpha steht unter einer NDA*


 
Im Offical Crysis 3 Closed Alpha Forum kann man aber posten.


----------



## joraku (31. Oktober 2012)

feifelm1983 schrieb:


> Im Offical Crysis 3 Closed Alpha Forum kann man aber posten.



Genau, aber nur wenn man die Alpha spielt.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (31. Oktober 2012)

*Hab auch einen*  (von ESL, da gibt es angeblich auch 8000 zu Vergeben) 

Schade wollte eigentlich Videos aufnehmen  Na gut hauptsache Crysis 3 spielen


----------



## PingPong (1. November 2012)

auch einen haben will


----------



## Festplatte (1. November 2012)

Blöd, dass ich kein Facebook hab!  Aber ich werde mir nicht extra für einen Crysis 3-Key einen Account erstellen!


----------



## joraku (1. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, es gibt Keys auch auf anderen Seiten: siehe diesen Beitrag


----------



## butter_milch (1. November 2012)

Habe selbst schon 5 Keys abgestaubt.

Crysis 3 Server mieten - 4Netplayers

Viel Spaß


----------



## PingPong (1. November 2012)

@joraku

hab nur keine lust mir wegen nem alpha-key nen account anzulegen den ich so nie brauch.

@buttermilch

würdest evtl einen key abgeben?


----------



## butter_milch (1. November 2012)

> Wir  können aus Jugendschutzgründen deinen Key nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr an  dieser Stelle anzeigen. Der Key ist reserviert, bitte komme später  zurück.



Die Keys sind immer noch zu haben!


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. November 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Crysis Wars war ein spaßiger MP. Der MP des zweiten Teil war ne Lachnummer. Für mich ist Crysis eindeutig ein SP Spiel, welches ich im Vergleich zu anderen SP Shootern öfters durch zocke.


 

richtig Crysis 2 MP war für mich sogar ne +eraschung hoch 10 
crysis 1 SP + download level war ok

@*Nuallan*

ja der MP war sogar sehr gut schau doch mal youtube


----------



## fear.de (2. November 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> *Zur Info! Die Alpha steht unter einer NDA*


 
Was passiert eig. wenn mans trotzdem tut? Anzeige oder was kommt dann?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (2. November 2012)

> Was passiert eig. wenn mans trotzdem tut? Anzeige oder was kommt dann?



Exakt das interessiert mich auch


----------



## kr0 (11. November 2012)

wo auf der ESL page ist bitte ein keyx für crysis?

Habs über 4netplayers geholt, aber bei mir verbindet der nicht zum server, kommt immer ne fehlermeldung?
Who can help?


----------

